# Mosin Nagant go boom.



## Offroadtek (Mar 25, 2013)

A friend of mine was shooting his mosin last month and had the end of the barrel flare in front of the sight post. He said they had shot it about 10 times before this happened. It rang different when he shot it and noticed this. Said he was shooting modern ammo (cheap but not surplus). Anyone seen this before?


----------



## deadend (Mar 25, 2013)

Did he have his finger in the muzzle?


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like you had a squib and one of the rounds pushed it out.


----------



## Offroadtek (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah, the more I ask the more it sounds like a squib. He heard a ping type noise the shot before and decided to shoot another to see if he could locate where it came from. He's new to guns.


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 25, 2013)

60-75 year old communist junk would be my guess and yes I owned one years ago.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd examine the bolt area of the gun...if it was a squib...more than likely a lot of excess powder around the bolt/chamber.

Had a squib on a semi auto of mine a few years back.  Was shooting fast and think I probably had 2-3 shots after the the squib.  Only one bullet was stuck in the barrel....no damage to the barrel or the gun, but it freaked me out for sure.  I did get a bit of powder in the face though.

I did send the ammo back to the mfg and they tested the ammo and destroyed the lot of it and sent me replacement ammo.


----------



## Offroadtek (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah. I think that he had a squib and the. Fired two more shots from what I hear. What would you say about repairing it? I think it's a M44. But im not to savey on mosins.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2013)

Offroadtek said:


> Yeah. I think that he had a squib and the. Fired two more shots from what I hear. What would you say about repairing it? I think it's a M44. But im not to savey on mosins.



Personally I would junk it.  You don't know if the barrel could be cracked any where else.  Or, you can spend tehmoney and have a gunsmith check it out. But personally, those aren't very expensive and I would not shoot it again.


----------



## BANDT (Mar 26, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> 60-75 year old communist junk would be my guess and yes I owned one years ago.



are you serious? 

these guns are rock solid, build extremely well. they have survived a war, being thrown around, used for a boat paddle or whatever else they needed them for and still have held up. I have a couple, and my brother has several. we've put thousands of rounds through ours over the years and never have had a problem. Im currently do a custom one and when I get done with it, I'll put it against any firearm you have


they are $160+ because they are a surplus rifle and theres many, many of them out there for sale, not because theyre junk.. the price is starting to go up on these too. a few years ago you could find them for $100, not anymore. Just bought another one the other day with the sniper bolt


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 29, 2013)

I would take it to a qualified gunsmith that is familiar with the
Nagant series and have it checked........


----------



## woodyjim (Apr 8, 2013)

Dude, Those guns are so cheap and well built that it would cost less to buy a new one and use the broke one for parts.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 13, 2013)

*Ussr qc*



BANDT said:


> are you serious?
> 
> these guns are rock solid, build extremely well. they have survived a war, being thrown around, used for a boat paddle or whatever else they needed them for and still have held up. I have a couple, and my brother has several. we've put thousands of rounds through ours over the years and never have had a problem. Im currently do a custom one and when I get done with it, I'll put it against any firearm you have
> 
> ...


 It is a well known fact that some of the WWII USSR rifles were made all over the USSR some are great guns and some are junk. It also depends on how well the rifle was taken care of by the Red Army troop that used it in defense of mother Russia.


----------

